# La hora se adelanta sola[SOLUCIONADO]

## Brazlee

Tengo un pequeño problema   :Shocked:  , la hora de Gentoo se adelanta sola...hoy  inicie y estaba una hora mas...Tengo arranque dual con Windows XP y en este la hora (si Gentoo no la cambia antes  :Razz: ) queda bien, digamos se mantiene sin alterarse, así que descarto un problema de Windows o de la pila. 

Qué puede ser? Mi etc/conf.d/clock se ve así. 

 /etc/conf.d/clock

La línea de timezone esta descomentada porque me cambiaba la hora demasiado ¬¬, ya casi ni sabia en que día estaba  :Razz: . Además lo deje como lo tenía en el otro Gentoo que no tiene problemas con la hora. En fin, sugerencias? 

```

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="local"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".  If you want to

# manage /etc/localtime yourself, set this to "".

#TIMEZONE="America/Argentina/Buenos_Aires"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"

```

Last edited by Brazlee on Wed Aug 27, 2008 5:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here. 

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"
```

Cambialo por yes. También te aconsejo que uses ntp-client en la medida de lo posible.

```
emerge ntp && rc-update add ntp-client default && /etc/init.d/ntp-client start
```

De esa forma, el reloj por hardware que es en el que se basa windows, estará siempre con la hora correcta y coincidirá con el de linux siemre y cuando la zona horaria sea la misma en los dos sistemas operativos.

Salud!

----------

## darkevil

hola, (después de mi larga ausencia, vuelvo a tener internet en casa)

El problema de esto, por lo menos me pasa a mi en gentoo y en debian donde lo probé hace tiempo, que cuando el desfase de hora supera x minutos (creo recordar que sobre media hora) el ntpd deja de actualizar el reloj. Esto se puede comprobar en log generado por el demonio de ntpd. Y además, windows siempre me ha desfasado el reloj 2 horas, así que siempre he tenido problemas.

Solucioné esto lanzando un script forzando la actualización justo después de que se levante la conexión de internet en el que actualizo la hora con el comando "ntp-client servidor_ntp.org"

saludos.

----------

## johpunk

por cierto a mi me a pasado lo mismo ayer se me desconfiguro el reloj y se me adelanto 30 minutos "hora antigua de mi pais" pero ya pude solucionarlo  :Very Happy: 

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De esa forma, el reloj por hardware que es en el que se basa windows, estará siempre con la hora correcta y coincidirá con el de linux siemre y cuando la zona horaria sea la misma en los dos sistemas operativos.

 

algo similar dice en /etc/conf.d/clock aunque me parecio extraño de que se me halla desconfigurado, una cosa que tambien e datallado es que tengo activado lo de mostrar la meteorologia en la hora pero cuando paso a ubicaciones > editar en zona horaria siempre me marca Europa/London por mas que lo cambie siempre me sale eso, sera que eso sea el causante de que se me desconfigure la hora?

----------

## inconexo

Hola!

```
CLOCK="local"

# OJO, tienes comentada esta linea!

#TIMEZONE="America/Argentina/Buenos_Aires"

# OJO, tienes comentada esta linea!

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"
```

Comprueba que el TIMEZONE esta bien, y como dice Inodoro_Pereyra, añade el ntp-client en el script de inicio. Si se desconfigura, aun puedes hacer un /etc/init.d/ntp-client restart para normalizar la hora

De todos modos, si te preocupa la exactitud en la hora, sobre todo si tienes varios servidores encendidos 24x7, la solucion puede pasar por hacer un script que se ejecute cada hora

```
echo "/etc/init.d/ntp-client restart" > /etc/cron.daily/sincroniza_hora.sh

chmod 755 /etc/cron.daily/sincroniza_hora.sh
```

Un saludo!

----------

## Brazlee

Gracias por todas las respuestas  :Very Happy: 

Había comentado esa línea porque en el otro Gentoo que tengo iba lo mas bien sin esta...Ahora la comente y estoy instalando ntp  :Smile: 

Ya termino  :Razz: 

Solucionado...

Por cierto, falta el "add" en...

emerge ntp && rc-update ntp-client default && /etc/init.d/ntp-client start

Quedaría:

```
emerge ntp && rc-update add ntp-client default && /etc/init.d/ntp-client start
```

Digo, por si este topic le sirve a otro y no se da cuenta al copiar esa línea...

Gracias de nuevo   :Razz: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Brazlee wrote:*   

> Por cierto, falta el "add" en...
> 
> emerge ntp && rc-update ntp-client default && /etc/init.d/ntp-client start
> 
> Quedaría:
> ...

 

Es verdad, eso por tipear a las apuradas y de memoria... Ya lo corrijo.

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

nose que esta pasando ultimamento con la hora en gentoo pero ahora se me adelanto como 5 o mas horas acabo de hacer lo que explico Inodoro_Pereyra pero el reloj no me cambia la hora pero algo curioso tengo activada la opcion de que me muestre la meteorologia y al darle click al reloj > ubicaciones ahy si me marca la hora correcta, alguna idea de como pasar esa hora al reloj principal?¿

----------

## johpunk

ya lo solucione, al actualizar mi gentoo se actualizo el timezone-data y a los pocos segundos volvio mi hora a la normalidad   :Cool: 

----------

